# Any1 Know where in the northeast to go for a fun weekend??



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

I wanna plan a weekend trip this year to a mountain in the northeast..maybe Vermont or NH.. I need to know which places have good weekend nightlife with chicks so the weekend is worth the trip..Normally I snowboard at Hunter/Windham/Mountain Creek but I wana try somewhere further so the partying needs to be dope too...THANKSS
Also, if there are good spots in PA im open for it cuz I live in the Bronx!


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

killington seems like the only option for nightlife. most other resorts do not have a town or main strip with bars and stuff like killington does.

same with pa, most mountains are generally located in the midst of nothing. 7springs is far, but i hear theres some decent parties around there.


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks....


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

any one else???


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

If you have a passport and no criminal history, you should consider Tremblant in Quebec. Good nightlife there, full of french-canadian betties.


----------



## luvvie79 (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey just wanted to say Quebec is a great idea, I have been there a few times now and it gets better each time. Strongly advise it


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Agree on all counts. Killington has the best nightlife scene in NE. Quebec would be great as well, just farther away. Mt. Snow is pretty decent as well. I have been there the last two years for NYE and it has been a great time. Almost all of the stuff in NH and ME has minimal stuff around the mtns.


----------



## snowboardquebec (Sep 21, 2010)

david_z said:


> If you have a passport and no criminal history, you should consider Tremblant in Quebec. Good nightlife there, full of french-canadian betties.


yep... i live there is Tremblant is super good for a trip !! god snow, good people, etc... ;-)


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Stowe has some good night life and Burlington is just a stones throw away and thats a college town so you should have very few issues finding a party there.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

In NH, the only place with a decent night life is N. Conway. You also have the option of a couple pretty good mountains - Wildcat being #1 on my list.


----------



## facedancer (Sep 3, 2010)

any one else?really?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Killington is definitely what you are looking for. Ton of places to go out like The Pickle and The Wobbly Barn. They run a shuttle that will pick you up and drop you off from all the condos so you don't get a DWI in the process.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

cifex said:


> Killington is definitely what you are looking for. Ton of places to go out like The Pickle and The Wobbly Barn. They run a shuttle that will pick you up and drop you off from all the condos so you don't get a DWI in the process.


the pickle and the wobbly are both cool ass places. i didnt know about the shuttle tho :thumbsup:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

It's called the Wobbly Wagon. Its free but obv you should tip the driver. 800-VIP-BARN. I think it runs Fri and Saturday night.


----------



## CaRMaNiA666 (Nov 6, 2009)

wobbelly barn at killington


----------



## skiracer (Sep 27, 2010)

I live in Montreal so ski lots of Quebec areas and I went to college in Boston so skied lots of north eastern US areas. No question, Tremblant is best for mix of skiing / partying. Sugarloaf has better terrain, but nightlife is pretty bad. No point in going to Killington for nightlife, it is the same people as in NYC. And the crowds at the north east US areas like Mount Snow, Killington, Whiteface, etc. are brutal. Tremblant definitely worth going the distance. But you'll want 4 days of skiing at least. If you do decide on Tremblant, check out tremblantinsider.com for insider deals and advice.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Driving to Tremblant from the Bronx makes no sense. At that point you might as well head to Summit County.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

cifex said:


> Driving to Tremblant from the Bronx makes no sense. At that point you might as well head to Summit County.


You're kidding, right? I mean, sure, an 8-hour road trip is a major pain in the ass (we drove 10+ hours to Tremblant so speaking from exp. here) but unless you're driving solo it's a fuckload cheaper than airfare.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Speaking from the point of trying to cram maximum ride time into a weekend / 3 day weekend. With an 9,10 (thats 8 hours if you never hit traffic or stop) hour drive you'd have to at least do a 3 day weekend for it do be worth it and you still only get 2 days of riding cause Sunday you'll be driving home. I'd drive to Jay Peak, but beyond that, I'd rather just jump on a plane and head to CO.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

20+ years riding in the north east, and indeed, Killington has the best night life. It's a decent mountain, too!


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm hitting up Tremblant for a week over New Years! Super stoked everything is so close to the hill in the village. Check out Kijiji for chalets and cabins for way cheaper than the resort prices. Also if you know anyone from that area you can get them to order corporate tickets if you plan on buying more than 20 tickets for your whole group, like 30%off. If you end up hitting up Tremmy, send me a shout we're going Dec.26th to the 2nd of Jan... 
P.S: After reading some of these threads I feel like I'm gunna get my ass kicked on the slopes now... I used to board all the time for 4 years stopped for 3 years and curled (I know wtf), and now I'm going back into it. My problem is that I saved up and got a Burton Fix with Exile EST bindings and I feel like I'm gunna get bottle clapped from Burton haters... hahah.


----------



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

Northeast nightlife and good boarding= Killington


----------



## Karaca86 (May 5, 2010)

Night life? Whats that? :laugh:
I live in NH and I'll tell you the riding is good but thats about it. After moving back from Vegas NH is a sad sad place for someone in their 20's. I love it here tho.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

myGNUmylife said:


> Northeast nightlife and good boarding= Killington


killington 1/2 -1/7, i'll report back afterward


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Doing New Years at Killington this year. Anyone ever been???
Hoping for some good times fo' sho'


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i did Killington over NYE week about 14 years ago. We got 11" of fresh overnight. Solid.

Then again, it might be 48 and raining. Never can tell.


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

--bigtime-- said:


> Doing New Years at Killington this year. Anyone ever been???
> Hoping for some good times fo' sho'



Killington is a blast! I love the mountain and the surrounding area. If you get a chance hit up the Wobbly Barn and the Pickle Barrel. I also shared a time share at NorthStar which was just off of the main road. Great place to stay! 
Enjoy!

Pickle Barrel Nightclub, Killington VT - Best Live Music, Bar and Nightlife - The House That Rocks Killington


index.html - Wobbly Barn


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

Dcp584 said:


> Stowe has some good night life and Burlington is just a stones throw away and thats a college town so you should have very few issues finding a party there.


I live just outside of Burlington Vermont. If you are in the area and riding Bolton Valley or Smugglers Notch your best bet would be heading into Burlington. There are a number of bars to choose from all in walking distance of each other. 

If you are in the Sugarsbush or Stowe area ....then Stowe will suite you just fine. The Rusty Nail is a popular hot spot in the winter months. Again if you want more options just hop on 89 and drive just over 25 miles north into Burlington.

If you ever see a paper called the SevenDays grab one its free and has local listings of all events and listings of what will be going on at each bar each week.

Seven Days | Vermont's Independent Voice


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Everyone...ill Prob Do Killington Cuz Im Def. Not Drivin Up To Canada For Any Reason..i'd Rather Just Fly Out To Colorado!! Thanks Tho!!


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

does anyone know where i should/could stay @ killington...I'd be with like 6-10 people and wed be drinking n partyin at night so a laid back scene would be best??? i just dont know shit about killington at all so i wouldn't wana go all the way up there n have a bad weekend..any info would be great!!!


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

bxnykbridge said:


> does anyone know where i should/could stay @ killington...I'd be with like 6-10 people and wed be drinking n partyin at night so a laid back scene would be best??? i just dont know shit about killington at all so i wouldn't wana go all the way up there n have a bad weekend..any info would be great!!!


Just got back this morning from a nice 3 day trip at K-ton...gonna be posting a review with pics of the conditions later tonight when I get back to my camera, but as far as nightlife goes I can definitely give you a few suggestions. When will you be up there? You def won't have a bad weekend trust me. 

Hit me back with what exactly you got going on and what you're trying to get out of the trip and I'll try and point you in the right direction.


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

yea im pretty much just looking for basic informaion...like if u were planning to go there for a weekend how would u go about gettin a hotel/lodge n shit cuz I literally am starting from scratch...If i dont get the info my lazy ass friends will never go so i just wana know what kinda spot to stay at like a lodge/house/hotel, idk...obviously we wana be able to drink n shit n go out at night..were all 21-24 y.o.....good lookin out


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pinnacle Condos.....go on VRBO


----------



## bxnykbridge (Dec 8, 2009)

thanks for the info...im checkin out vrbo now....how do i find pinnacle cuz i see like hundreds of other private condos?? n bigtime good lookin out..ill pm u in a bit


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

are the zhuttles at killington to the bar available only to people who stay at the resort? any1 know of cheep lodging by killington.. evwn a bed and breakdasr willl do fine


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Best place to stay on Killington Road by far is The Mountain Sports Inn. Very reasonably priced. Super clean. Friendly staff. Good food. 3min drive to K-1 parking lot. And oh yeah, they have a seperate room dedicated to boarders for tuning/waxing. 
Tell Bob that Dan from Long Island sent ya. 

And as far as the question about the shuttle, it runs every hour at :40 past right now. And no, you do not need to show any proof you are staying at a mountain resort. 

Also, if you'll be needing board repair just use the Kill. Mtn. Staff. Rod and Jack are some of the nicest dudes around and they certainly hooked me up with an awesome epoxy job, edge sharpen and base wax for stupid cheap.

Lastly, for gear go to Darksiders. Gonna def get my next pair of boots from them. Done with chancing my fit with online retailers. Boards and binders are one thing, but you GOTTA try on boots. Learned the hard way.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

bxnykbridge said:


> thanks for the info...im checkin out vrbo now....how do i find pinnacle cuz i see like hundreds of other private condos?? n bigtime good lookin out..ill pm u in a bit


Here's a great resource. Condos and lift tickets together on the drunk bus route, at the base of the mountain. Banchi Outdoor Adventures I don't rep for them, but I've gotten decent deals from them and this seems like it'll be perfect for what you're looking for with your trip. 

As for fun.......Happy Hour is always fun and every place has a different scene. Some good spots for happy hour are The Lookout, Sushi Yoshi, Baja Burrito, and the place that is a caboose....might be called the Caboose. They don't do specials but they do give out free wings. 

Everything is located along a single stretch (with a few off-shoot roads) of Killington Road from the State Route to the Mtn. That being said, DON'T DRINK AND DRIVE. I have been pulled over 4 times in VT (Sober every time) and I have 2 friends that have a DUIs in VT (and they're PA boys who were visiting).


For night activity: As stated before, the best spots are the Wobbly and The Pickle. Check their events calendars because they can get some good names to come in. There is also some swanky-danky loungeish spot called The Garlic. 

For the Mtn.....depending on what you like, you'll find it all. I'm a woods kind of guy, so I'm always hiding in the glades.....or what should be glades but aren't labeled as such.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

bassholic said:


> killington 1/2 -1/7, i'll report back afterward



I will be there from 1/2 - 1/5 .. cant wait.. Staying at Cascade Lodge.. anyone ever stay there before? Is wobbly/pickel open every night?


----------



## lannalee802 (Nov 11, 2010)

Check out the Barn and Barrels websites....those are by far the best places to go!

index.html - Wobbly Barn

Pickle Barrel Nightclub, Killington VT - Best Live Music, Bar and Nightlife - The House That Rocks Killington


----------



## Rip and Ship (Nov 29, 2008)

Psi-Man said:


> In NH, the only place with a decent night life is N. Conway. You also have the option of a couple pretty good mountains - Wildcat being #1 on my list.


My buddies and I always head to N Conway for a long weekend. What are some good bars in Conway? 

I forget the name of the place we've gone to but it has a huge sign out front bragging about their roast beef. Unfortunately that roast beef still hangs around at night :laugh:


----------



## Swamppossum (Dec 18, 2010)

I live about an hour from Seven Springs and its a nice resort! Seems like there is plenty to do and I went riding last weekend and conditions were good for the east coast! Also I just moved back from FLA and it was my 1st time riding in 5 years. If we get a nice winter there is also Blue Knob Resort. Its actualy closer to me but Seven springs currently has better conditions and Deals. One cool thing about Blue Knob though, once u get your lift ticket u can immediatley make a run cuz da lodge is at the top of the hill. Any way those are 2 decent Ski resorts in Pa.


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

Try sugarbush resort, the weather isn't too snowy and its a perfect getaway for skiers and travelers.


----------

